# Barn cameras?!?!?!



## Amanda Johnson (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm not sure what catagory this post belongs in so I apologize if it's in the wrong place lol. Anyway I am looking to buy some barn camras that I can view from my phone. I need cameras that work in low internet areas, have long range viewing, and night vision. I want good quality but I dont want to pay 200-300 dollars on these camras. At the most I would only need two camras. If you know any good ones I can buy please let me know. Thanks In advance!


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I've seen a bunch of different posts on cameras, here's one that I put my 2 cents in on - https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/security-cameras.201023/page-3#post-2169049.

I have the Arlo wirefree and love them. Others posted what they are using and how they are using it/making it work.

They definetely save me worrying, well, not all, but most!

Kelly


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There are so many different ones out there and there something for everyone. I went with the arlo pro, it would probably be a overkill for you but it was exactly what I needed! And I am a needy person lol the arlo doesn’t have everything the pro has so might be more of what your needing. 
But it seems from my gathering of info when I was looking into them the internet is going to be the most important, especially for viewing on your phone. So your probably going to need a WiFi extender or, I think on that post friesian49 posted there was a external antenna, I ended up using a outdoor Ethernet cable. It took a bit of figuring out on my internet, the camera it’s self was super easy to figure out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree look them up, many out there.

Do a google search, type:
barn cameras the goat spot


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know about low internet area. Any way you can get a wifi extender or something of that sort to strengthen the signal?
I have a couple of cameras I use, but our barn is right behind the house, so my wifi signal is good. 
I have 2 Tenvis cameras and I am happy with them. There are many similar brands as well if you search on websites like Amazon.

This is my older Tenvis, I want to say it's 2 years old. I actually bought it lightly used from my friend - the wifi where they live is horrible, and it doesn't work well (so they had to install a very expensive camera setup).
https://www.amazon.com/TENVIS-JPT38...r_1_18?keywords=tenvis&qid=1581216962&sr=8-18

My older Tenvis camera had recently died, so I ordered this one in it's place. It works great so far, the only catch is, it doesn't work on my computer, it's geared towards phones only. 
https://www.amazon.com/TENVIS-Indoo...=sr_1_7?keywords=tenvis&qid=1581217074&sr=8-7

Again, there are similar brands that might even be better. This fit my budget and my needs.

Here's a little video of one of my camera's. Sure I can't see perfectly into each stall with my setup but it gives me enough of a view, plus has sound (I had sound turned off). I can also talk through the camera. Didn't want to get all the girls yelling so opted to not show that tidbit lol 
Our babies are a couple of weeks old now, and usually I don't use the cameras at this point. But with having a total of 6 moms in 6 stalls with babies, I use it to check on them randomly since they are inside most of the time due to weather. I use red water buckets and with both cameras I can see if anyone needs water (end of video you can see the doe in last stall is almost out). I can check hay feeders with the exception of last stall (had to move her feeder, ugh.).

There are no lights on in the barn, it's pitch black in there.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

Lots of good posts on cameras. 

I have two Esicams in the barn, they are a little more expensive but out barn is a long ways from the house and they reach well. I cant watch from my phone at work, move the cameras and zoom in


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I have Smonet and they're fantastic. They don't need internet because they have their own wifi built into their base station. You can hook the base station to the internet but don't have to.
I have pictures on my kidding thread...I cant upload here at work though.

There's a bunch of options here ya go:

https://www.amazon.com/smonet-wireless-camera/s?k=smonet+wireless+camera


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:neat:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GoofyGoat said:


> I have Smonet and they're fantastic. They don't need internet because they have their own wifi built into their base station. You can hook the base station to the internet but don't have to.
> I have pictures on my kidding thread...I cant upload here at work though.
> 
> There's a bunch of options here ya go:
> ...


So you don't have to have the internet for it? Do you pay a monthly fee? I know some newer goat families that have asked me about cameras, but can't get wifi access in their barns. A friend had suggested a company they use, but they are very, very expensive and these families aren't wanting to pay that much since this is their first year really breeding/kidding and showing.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> So you don't have to have the internet for it? Do you pay a monthly fee? I know some newer goat families that have asked me about cameras, but can't get wifi access in their barns. A friend had suggested a company they use, but they are very, very expensive and these families aren't wanting to pay that much since this is their first year really breeding/kidding and showing.


No monthly fee.
It sets up its own LAN network between the cameras and the home base. All you need is a tv with an hdmi port or computer monitor to see the picture.
Here's the catch...
IF you want to use a phone app to watch while you're out and about at a store or something then yes, it needs to be hooked to a router and you need Internet.
But for barn checks you don't need anything but somewhere to plug each camera in and a monitor of some sort. It's literally plug and play. It took me maybe 20 minutes to mount the cameras and get it up and running. It took a bit to figure out some of the settings but they do everything I want and more.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's very interesting! I'll have to share the link and info with my friends and see if it's something that would work for them. The price looks very reasonable.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> That's very interesting! I'll have to share the link and info with my friends and see if it's something that would work for them. The price looks very reasonable.


I bought the "like new" in a damaged box and it was even less expensive. It comes with the same warranty so I figured no loss there and they work beautifully. I just figured out if I roll the roller thing on the mouse I can really zoom in and even see more detail than I thought. ...I could see Sybil's kids kicking her sides...it was cute cause she whipped her head around like.." knock that off kids I'm tryin to sleep!" lol


----------



## Amanda Johnson (Mar 30, 2019)

Our barn isn't that far away from the house but the signal isn't the strongest out there. I think if he'd of the Arlo before.will have to look it up again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

